
Show HN: Pingr – Spent ~800 hours for a product with 170 competitors - Akcium
https://pingr.io
======
ialexpw
Really like the website info/design, saw it posted somewhere a few days ago
and was going to sign up. Only thing that stopped me (and maybe others?) was
the price.

$10 for 2 URLs is quite high when comparing to other uptime monitoring
services that have been around a lot longer, most likely would have signed up
if the URLs were a bit higher or the price was a tad lower ($5-6).

Otherwise looks nice all around though. :-)

~~~
Akcium
Yeah, I think this is what stops everyone. You know why I put this price?
Because I saw a competitor (successful competitor) who has 30$ for 15
monitors.

I think I'd increase monitors number, since it's better to have less paying
customers for higher price.

Indeed

Thank you!!

------
husseiny
Congrats again, saw you on PH first. I plan on using your service once we
launch in a few weeks because Pingdom doesn't need more users. Would rather
help someone starting out (as long as you are monitoring your own site ha!)

~~~
Akcium
thank you ! :)

------
marel337
Please tell us more how and where you spent the 800 hours. What mistakes did
you make, what would you do differently.

Otherwise, great looking front page!

~~~
Akcium
I had a draft article for that, also I've posted an article about how therapy
helped me to keep up.

But it didn't get much traction :(

However I'll post about it too, where and how I worked, even with photos!

------
juoemeka
Congratulations

~~~
Akcium
Thank you!

------
m4k
Congratulations, how is the response?

~~~
Akcium
Not much :( Didn't get much attention, but anyways

Thank you! :)

------
hosker4u
You did. Any USP to shout about?

~~~
Akcium
I'll be honest, more or less I have the same functions as others. Could't find
something really unique.

Except, maybe, SIGNL4 integration.

In plans:

\- Customize everything as much as I can. Like you'll decide which
messages/texts to show in notifications and how the status pages should look

\- Badges you can put on your site, like "I have 99.99% uptime". Haven't seen
this

\- Some folks asked for CSV reports of uptime/response time, will add it as
well

\- Performance monitoring & analysis

But yes, I know, it's in plans so right now not that much to shout about =\

------
m88m
loved the design + title :)

~~~
Akcium
Haha thank you, I was thinking about the title because there are so many posts
on HN :)

Still plenty of things I want to improve and develop.

Really, is it me so slow, or it really takes so much time! At first I thought
that "hey, make a request to a site isn't that hard, is it?" but I don't like
about 800 hours developing this...

